# Nemesis Nano 2.0 - bad things happened recently



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay my bitty teensy weensy tank crashed about a month ago... *I'll explain the circumstances leading up to it

About a y ear or so ago I posted about an epiphany.. I should consider chef school. I have acted upon this and In september I will be taking culinary skills - chef training at Niagara College's food and wine institute. 

How does that relate to the tank's crash.

Well in my efforts to get my stuff together. a fair amount of running around to get my ID card (as I do not drive) and other things relating the nem nano had a brief (about a week and a half) neglect. 

That was enough time for things that could go wrong to go wrong and everything inside was lost  

What happened? 

Two things:
my ATO tube was connected to the inside of the tank cabinet. It was attached to a very smooth surface with a suction cup. So while I was Away from tank not doing my usual poking and preening (let alone waterchange) the salt creep crept under the suction cup and popped it off.
this triggered a cycle of syphon into the reservoir which triggered the ATO (which works a charm) to refill. As soon as it stopped it refilled so on and so forth. Not sure how long it took for this to happen.. but when I checked the refractometer at the discovery of Oh slag something's not right.. the water was on the low end of brackish. 

Heater. 

I usually turn it off for the summer as I don't trust it and my apartment is warm I do not have AC. The water was extremely warm. heater is not functioning right. it's not cycling on and off as it should.



I put a lot of effort into that tank. Breaks my heart to see it go. I am not sure what I really want ot put into this tank. I am considering a selection of zoas and other softies.

Fish stock? I need to do more research. I want sexies so I am trying to see if I can have htem with a clown goby. and if I get a clown goby I need to rig up something to take a lid. We shall see. let the summer pass first. 

I will start Photos when I get something worth photographing.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss  but on a brighter note congratz about school!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear sunstar, Happy to see you however!! I had been wondering what you had been up too. How is the squab! <3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the Squab... rundown is doing well He's a female. Laid an egg..well two infact. One in my hall and one on a shell where it rolled off to become a little yellow splat on the floor that required cleaning up. I know I am using male pronouns to describe a female bird but this is some of the fun that is rundown. Runny-butt has a very close bond to me so tends to curl in my hair to sleep at night or bug me at every available waking moment.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've snuck in a couple zoo frags into the tank. initially they were all closed up tight and "I don't want to know about this place!!!" but after reading on nano reef that maybe it's just not enough flow and remembering the turbulant current at the shop, I added a small pump in and WOWWEE! it's perked up. 

bryopsis is being a pain. I got 4 hermits and a small turbo snail on the job. I have spotted bubble algae on a rock. I need to get that out and use a razor to nip it off. No no pics yet it's shamefully ugly right now


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your tank dude. Hopefully it works out for you.

As for being a chef....bad idea...you're gonna hate life


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

its a skill I'm good at. Not sure what direction I want to go into if it's pastry or otherwise. But it's soemthing I've considered doing for about 15 years


I found a bobbit worm in my tank.


----------

